# Destin Pomps, Ray, flounder 4-10-15



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Gave the beach another try this morning, got there around 7:00 again. Water was a little rougher. Put 3 rods out today, then remembered why I only usually fish 2 - current/winds tangled them, too close together. Anyways, managed to get 3 pompanos today, 12-14", on shrimp and fleas. Fleas still scattered, little harder to find as water rougher. While concentrating on digging fleas, walked across a line in the sand/water. Hmm, that looks like mine. Look up and there is my rod on the ground. Hadnt loosened the drag enough (again). Started reeling and something big on. Hoping red but turned out to be a ray. Of course my other rod got hit while pulling the ray in, passerby reeled that pompano in for me. Also got a flounder in the flea rake, guess he missed the pass to the bay. Overall good day, left at 9:00


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

dont break any records with that flounder!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice pomps !


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Good job on landing those fish...nice photos and report.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

That's a surf fishing slam right there. Great job!


----------

